# Canon Drucker druckt schwarz nur noch streifig



## Maggats (28. April 2009)

mein canon ip 3000 funkionierte bis vor kurzem noch tadellos, aber momentan druckt er schwarz nur noch streifig. die anderen farben druckt er weiterhin. 

hab schon 1000 mal intensivreinigung gemacht, nichts.

neue schwarze patrone eingebaut, nichts

treiber deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, nichts

drucker unter xp getestet, ebenfalls das selbe.

druckkopf ausgebaut und mit benzin gereinigt, immernoch dasselbe.

irgendjemand ne idee?


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2009)

da is wohl der druckkopf hin. der drucker is ja sicher schon ein paar jahre alt, oder?

hattest du den über nacht in benzin/isopropanol?


----------



## Maggats (28. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da is wohl der druckkopf hin. der drucker is ja sicher schon ein paar jahre alt, oder?
> 
> hattest du den über nacht in benzin/isopropanol?




der drucker schon ziemlich alt, ich hab nur die düse mit benzin gereinigt. hab das ganze teil mal in benzin versenkt. hoffentlich hilft das. muß unbedingt paketscheine drucken


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2009)

naja, sonst musst du halt nen neuen drucker kaufen. gleichgute neue kosten ja keine 50€ mehr.


----------



## Maggats (29. April 2009)

hab den ein paar stunden in benzin gehabt, hat eine seite streifiig gedruckt, jetzt geht garnichts mehr. es muß also ein neuer drucker her, oder ein neuer druckkopf, muß dann vorher mal die preise vergleichen


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2009)

druckkopf kannst du vergessen, so was lohnt sich meistens nicht mal, wenn der drucker noch neu wäre, auch wiel bei nem neuen drucker wieder frische patronen dabei wäre. manchmal is der druckkopf sogar teurer als der neue drucker, da es a) idR das teuerste teil des druckers ist und b) ein sonderersatzteil ist und daher "logistikkosten" draufgelegt werden und c) die drucker oft hart an der grenze ihrer produktionskosten sind, da erst durch die tinte wirklich gewinn gemacht wird.

hier, 50€ nur für den druckkopf: CANON QY6-0042-000 | Druckkopf für Canon i560/i850/iP3000/MP700 Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich

vlt. bei ebay billiger, aber dann ggf. "dubios" und nach kurzer zeit kaputt...


neuer druckkopf lohnt sich nur bei sehr teuren druckern. 

ich kenn den IP3000, den hatte ich auch mal, der is inzwischen echt schon veraltet, da kriegst du nen neuen bessere für 50€ mit versand, zB der aktuelle IP2xxx ist sicher besser als der alte 3000er.

und der nachnachnachnachfolger  des 3000er würde zB bei amazon 65€ mit versand kosten: Canon PIXMA iP3600 Tintenstrahldrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Maggats (29. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> druckkopf kannst du vergessen, so was lohnt sich meistens nicht mal, wenn der drucker noch neu wäre, auch wiel bei nem neuen drucker wieder frische patronen dabei wäre. manchmal is der druckkopf sogar teurer als der neue drucker, da es a) idR das teuerste teil des druckers ist und b) ein sonderersatzteil ist und daher "logistikkosten" draufgelegt werden und c) die drucker oft hart an der grenze ihrer produktionskosten sind, da erst durch die tinte wirklich gewinn gemacht wird.
> 
> hier, 50€ nur für den druckkopf: CANON QY6-0042-000 | Druckkopf für Canon i560/i850/iP3000/MP700 Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich
> 
> ...




hehe, genausoweit bin ich auch schon, 

druckkopf bei ebay 54€ mit versand das lohnt nicht, 

ich werd warscheinlich den ip 3600 nehmen und den alten bei ebay verscheuern. das ist einfach die beste lösung


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2009)

wobei du für nen drucker ohne druckkopf vermutlich keine 5 euro mehr bekommen wirst... ^^ 

Canon PIXMA ip3000 -- defekt bei eBay.de: Tintenstrahldrucker (endet 28.04.09 21:45:37 MESZ)
Canon Pixma IP 3000 defekt bei eBay.de: Drucker (endet 20.04.09 19:40:15 MESZ)

da würd ich mir die mühe ehrlich gesagt sparen


----------



## Maggats (29. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wobei du für nen drucker ohne druckkopf vermutlich keine 5 euro mehr bekommen wirst... ^^
> 
> Canon PIXMA ip3000 -- defekt bei eBay.de: Tintenstrahldrucker (endet 28.04.09 21:45:37 MESZ)
> Canon Pixma IP 3000 defekt bei eBay.de: Drucker (endet 20.04.09 19:40:15 MESZ)
> ...



mal schauen aber ein versuch ists allemal wert


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2009)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mal mit meinem IP3000, hab den Druckkopf mehrmals mit Isopropanol gereinigt, da gingen bestimmt 350ml drauf, zum Glück hab ich nichts für das Iso gezahlt, denn gebracht hat es genausowenig wie bei dir. Erst ein neuer Druckkopf hat das Problem gelöst, aber man muss nach dem Austausch des Druckkopfs aufpassen - bei mir war es eine billige Ersatztinte die den Druckkopf geschrottet hat, sprich zu billg sollte diese nicht sein...


----------

